# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHU de Charleroi (Hôpital Léon Neuens)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHU de Charleroi (Hôpital Léon Neuens)
Rue du Beau Moulin 80
Châtelet

Bezoek de website van CHU de Charleroi


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHU de Charleroi.*

----------

